# Almost Anything Computer



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

is owned and operated by Emerald Coast Mairne. Not only the best marine service department on the gulf coast, we also offer low cost computer repair, virus removal, audio and video transfers, we can transfer any format to cd or dvd. ask for Jenny or Tim,, 850-712-0490 or the main store 850-456-8196:thumbup:


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

kenny has added on a nice computer repair shop, has everything to do what you need. He can save you 75% of what places Like best buy and other larger shops charge on things like hard drive recovery, again he is set up to do anything you need.
Keep it local..... our country and city depends on it.


----------

